# Norwegian: To give a toast



## Grefsen

I wondering how I would say "I'm going to give a toast in honor of (name of friend)" *på norsk?*  I know that the Norwegian word for toast is *skål, *but I'm not sure about the rest.   Do you say "give a" *skål *or is there another way to express doing this *på norsk?

Tusen takk! *


----------



## missTK

I think some people might just say "skåle for ...", but I'm not sure that sounds quite right in your situation (telling people you are giving a toast). It refers more to the collective toasting.

Maybe better: "utbringe en skål". It doesn't sound that natural to me, but that's probably because it's mostly used in wedding-type formal situations. 

In reality I would probably get around it by saying something  like "...og så syns jeg vi skal skåle for ( ) ". Keep in mind I'm relatively young and don't go to many formal parties, it might be different in other social circles.


----------



## Grefsen

missTK said:


> I think some people might just say "skåle for ...", but I'm not sure that sounds quite right in your situation (telling people you are giving a toast). It refers more to the collective toasting.


*
Tusen takk igjen for hjelpen missTK. * 

So would it be possible to say something like "*skåle for min venn (hans navn)?*"



missTK said:


> Maybe better: "utbringe en skål". It doesn't sound that natural to me, but that's probably because it's mostly used in wedding-type formal situations.



How would the following sound?

*Nå skal jeg utbringe en skål for **(hans navn).*





missTK said:


> In reality I would probably get around it by saying something  like "...og så syns jeg vi skal skåle for ( ) ". Keep in mind I'm relatively young and don't go to many formal parties, it might be different in other social circles.



And finally, what would be the English translation of *"så syns jeg vi skal skåle for"?

På forhånd takk!*


----------



## oskhen

"To give a toast for" - "å skåle for", or (more formal) "å utbringe en skål for". "I want to..." etc - "Jeg vil utbringe en skål for".   



Grefsen said:


> And finally, what would be the English translation of *"så syns jeg vi skal skåle for"?*


 
It's roughly "And then I think we should give a toast for".

An alternative is "La oss skåle for" ("let us..." etc)


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> "To give a toast for" - "å skåle for", or (more formal) "å utbringe en skål for". "I want to..." etc - "Jeg vil utbringe en skål for".



The toast that I gave on Friday was a formal one so *å utbringe en skål for *was very appropriate for the occasion.  *Tusen takk!  *** 
 



oskhen said:


> It's roughly "And then I think we should give a toast for".
> 
> An alternative is "La oss skåle for" ("let us..." etc)



*Tusen takk for det ogs**å**!** *


----------



## Grefsen

Tonight I will be attending a special dinner for a Norwegian club I belong to. There will be several opportunities to give toasts during the evening and I would like to give a special *skål* in honor of the Norwegian  women's national *fotball* (soccer) team.  

This is the message I would like to send to several of my *fotball venner i norge:*

I am planning to give a toast in honor of the women's national fotball (soccer) team and their great victory over Sweden in the European Championships one week ago today.

Mitt forsøk:

Jeg planlegger _*å utbringe en skål*_ til ære for kvinnelandslaget i fotball og deres store seier over Sverige i EM en uke siden.


----------



## Grefsen

Grefsen said:


> Jeg planlegger _*å utbringe en skål*_ til ære for kvinnelandslaget i fotball og deres store seier over Sverige i EM en uke siden.


Now that I have already given the toast I would like to write the following instead:

Friday evening I gave a toast in honor of the women's national fotball (soccer) team and their great victory over Sweden in the European Championships last week.

Mitt forsøk:

Fredag kveld jeg utbrakte en skål til ære for kvinnelandslaget i fotball og deres store seier over Sverige i EM i forrige uke.


----------



## Cerb

The verb is "utbringe" giving "utbragte" in that tense. It's pronounced "utbrakte" however so there's nothing wrong with you ears, quite the opposite 

Just put "jeg" after "utbragte" and you have a perfectly good Norwegian sentence:




			
				Grefsen said:
			
		

> Fredag kveld jeg utbra*g*te jeg en skål til ære for kvinnelandslaget i fotball og deres store seier over Sverige i EM i forrige uke.


Not an easy sentence and just one minor error and the the "k" instead of a "g" which even a native speaker easily could have gotten wrong


----------



## Grefsen

Cerb said:


> The verb is "utbringe" giving "utbragte" in that tense. It's pronounced "utbrakte" however so there's nothing wrong with you ears, quite the opposite
> 
> Just put "jeg" after "utbragte" and you have a perfectly good Norwegian sentence:
> 
> 
> Not an easy sentence and just one minor error and the the "k" instead of a "g" which even a native speaker easily could have gotten wrong


Tusen takk for hjelpen og for positiv tilbakemelding. 

I actually looked up the verb *"utbringe"* using the LEXIN *Bokmål ordbok* and that is where I found *"utbtrakte." *

http://decentius.hit.uib.no/lexin.h...ecked-languages=N&search=utbringe&run-search=


----------



## Cerb

My bad, both are fine it seems


----------



## baltazark

if you want to be unformal, you could just say skaal far faen, du gamle bardun!!


----------



## Grefsen

baltazark said:


> if you want to be informal, you could just say skål far faen, du gamle bardun!!


Wouldn't you have to be very careful about the audience that is present when you give a toast like this?


----------



## Pteppic

Grefsen said:


> Wouldn't you have to be very careful about the audience that is present when you give a toast like this?



I certainly would. You can also use a milder expression like *fanden, søren* or *svingende* in stead of *faen*. And of course it's "*for faen/fanden*/etc".


----------

